# What changes are coming for the 2005 GTO??



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

What changes, both minor & major are headed down the line for the GTO's??

Will more "Corvette technology" find its way to the 4 seat brawler


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

LS2 is rumored... not sure if it's in the cards or not.

Also, changes in the looks department are expected. When I started my quest in early 2003 the dealers were already talking about the hood scoops for the 2nd year model.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks of the car will be along these lines, this is the Monaro version. Expect a similar rear and hood for our cars.

http://www.ls1.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=27428&page=3&pp=15

Performance mods for 2005 are listed below;

LS2 400HP/395TQ
Duel snorkel hood for increased engine cooling
Bigger brakes w/RED GTO engraved calipers
18in Wheel option
Split rear exhaust
Revised gauges with higher redline tach
Dead pedal


----------



## BishopTx (Jul 28, 2004)

*Off handed predictions*

_disclaimer - this isn't inteded to flame anyone or anyone's opinion or judgement. please no flames. _ 
-------------------------------

Are we sure there will be a 2005 version of the GTO -- I mean come on, the car is underperforming its sales estimates/numbers by more than 80% (84% off target year to date to be more precise).

And who can blame the public, the thing looks like a grand am/prix. My wife thought they updated the Taurus, and that's not even the SHO model. 

The concept was beautiful, but execution killed the momentum and it's going to be incredibly hard to overcome the car's rookie season. 

Even if they do update the car with the LS2, it'll still have similar styling. And the performance upgrade (to me) is questionable thinking. The pricing will also get upgraded, and that's likely to put the car in the 35-36K range, maybe even $37K. The base price of the C6 coupe is $44K; with superb styling and substantially better performance. Other than the die-hard goat fans, who realistically will buy the car -- my guess, not many. My prediction, an early exit for the goat in 2006.


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

If I remember right in 1964 when the GTO was introduce the sales were slow as well back then.


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

BishopTx I respectfully dissagree. I personally would love to have the new GTO but not as my fun drive but as my daily driver. I dont have numbers but I thought they were only planning on selling about 20,000 a year which I know is less than the corvette. This is meant for a small group of performance lovers who want more out of their daily comute than a grand am/prix. just my opinion. -Jeo


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

There are many things that I disliked about the 1st year release... namely being no heated seats and the factory wheel/tire combo. :shutme The rest of the car is very un-like GM with regard to fit and finish!! It's a pig in weight though. GM had to add a bunch of stuff to the Holden in order to pass safety and emissions tests. 2005 is sure to be a better year. Every 1st year release car always has it's shortcomings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeo said:


> I thought they were only planning on selling about 20,000 a year which I know is less than the corvette.


UAW demanded import limits of between 16,000 and 17,000 units. The C5 sells around 30,000 total units per year in Z06, Coupe and Convertible formats. 

Lackluster sales is likely from lackluster looks??? The inflated sticker price on a GTO, when compared to a discounted sticker of a Corvette made the Corvette the winner (unless you need seating for 4). I looked at a GTO for a daily driver ... but think it's too small.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

The LS2 is set up for displacement on demand. It's not utilized in the Corvette due to frame harmonic issues (combined with the terminal anality of Corvette owners), but it could very well wind up in the GTO. It would be nice to see the Automatic's gas guzzler tax disappear.


----------



## old goat (Jul 27, 2004)

grapeknutz said:


> If I remember right in 1964 when the GTO was introduce the sales were slow as well back then.



Just the opposite, they almost doubled their target production. Not the case in 2004. Blame the greedy stealers for price gouging and a bland exterior. I have yet to see one on the street in S. Ca.. G.M. had a great opportunity and screwed the pooch........ again!


----------



## aw6speed (Jul 28, 2004)

If the new 05 looks like that one, Im definatly getting that one for sure. The money (or lack there of) is allready burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the GTO is absolutely gorgeous front to back. I like the understated look of a mature European high speed coupe. Perfect. They are going to ruin this car with scoops and crap just to make Americans with no taste happy.

The reason this car failed is not because it's bad but because Americans have horrible taste in cars. The lack of sales of the GTO is an insult to American car buyers, not the car. The Monaro, same exact freaking car, is very sought after automobile in Australia.

Name one 350-400hp, RWD, all aluminum V8, six speed, sophisticated, quality built coupe that can touch it costing less than $50,000? You can't. (The quality built and sophisticated part cuts the current Mustang out.)

I've owned cars from an LPE 500hp C5 to a 2000 Audi A8 and everything in between. This is the first car I've ever owned that blends all the best elements from each into a nearly perfect automobile. I've never owned a car I liked this much.

The only thing people have to say about is they don't like the looks of it, that's fine. But that's all they say and most of those have never driven one because they would quit caring about how it looks.

Big deal if somebody doesn't like the looks, that's just an opinion and matters absolutely ZERO. Drive the car and come back and tell me you don't like it, then I'll put some weight into the opinion.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

And to be honest, anybody who says this is not a good looking car must be on drugs. I share absolutely no taste with you in cars. This is one of the most handsome and solid looking bodies ever penned.


----------



## aw6speed (Jul 28, 2004)

The current GTO is very nice and all but does tend to look a bit plain on the exterrior. The exaust to the side tends to resemble smaller engine cars like many fwd cars and bmw 3 series types of cars. I'd much rather have a nice dual pipe exaust giving off the "yeah, I've got some muscle under the hood" impression. The plain, yet refined exterrior just reminds me too much of a sport luxury car, like a bmw. Im not saying that I don't like it, its just a bit too plain for my tastes. And as for the hood scoops, I can see how many would view them as ricey, but if they're functional I don't see why not. Also, it does give it a much more aggressive look to it. The refined exterrior with the hood scoops effectivly says I've got class, but Im not affraid to hole punch it and leave you in the dust.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

It's supposed to look like a BMW type car because that's the kind of style it is. It was never intended to be like a Trans-Am. It is a competitor to cars like the M3 and I'm happy about that because it's a great style of car to own.

I know people miss the F-Bodies but they will come back. The irony of the exhaust is that the dual tail pipe Z28 and Firebirds are single exhaust while the single side exiting GTO is a true dual system. I like it personally, everybody and their brother has dual side tips, even 4 cylinders. Again, this is a sophisticated touch for a sophisticated car. A car like this doesn't need hot rod styling cues, it's not supposed to have them. I can't wait to get my wing off either, looks much better without it.

The biggest mistake they made was calling this car a GTO. It should have been sold under a different and new name, maybe something under Buick. Then maybe people would get it and quit wishing it was a car that it's not supposed to be.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

This is the car Americans wanted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

old goat said:


> Blame the greedy stealers for price gouging and a bland exterior. (snip) G.M. had a great opportunity and screwed the pooch........ again!


I AGREE!!!


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

1COOLPC said:


> This is the car Americans wanted.


Hideous.


----------



## aw6speed (Jul 28, 2004)

Around me, I see WAY too many bmw/m3(and probally the 5's coming soon) mb/amg and similar cars without getting into the exotic dept. To me, the exterrior styling of the bmws are almost no diffrent than lets say, jettas. Granted the new bmws are getting a nicer external update, but still I just see too many upper class cars and also the occasional ricer. In my opinion, the designers nailed down the interrior of the GTO; it just looks pristine, sharp and classy. The exterrior now does reflect it, but if given the option of aggressive styling, I'd personally go with that. Actually, there should be a styling option to add components, such as dual (individual) pipes and or the hood scoops or possibly some combination there of with other options they may include. In any case, I like the GTO in this style or in the 05 (so far)


----------



## aw6speed (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, yeah, that latest pick is....well at a loss of words for how ugly that is. But after checking out some of the pics from the aussi site, I like the potential changes. Oh and for those who have browsed it further and found the red one with the pontiac badge, the drasticly changed front with the huge lip looked like textbook rice. The current front is well done and does not need to be changed.


----------

